# How Aging Affects Belt Heights



## Casper (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Michael. (Aug 8, 2013)

Very funny.


----------



## Diwundrin (Aug 8, 2013)

How very observant.


----------



## Michael. (Aug 8, 2013)

.

I retrieved this one from the archives.

Are the youth of today  letting us all down or are we just getting older?

.


.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Aug 8, 2013)

_That's the Y generation for you_


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## Anne (Aug 8, 2013)

Makes me think of "Cops"...get a charge out of the bad guys running from the cops, and falling cuz their pants are so low!! :lofl:


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2013)

Can never understand how having the crutch of your pants between your knees can possibly be comfortable...
Then there's the constant pulling up of your pants and generally looking untidy...
People who wear this sort of "crap" have no pride in their appearance...they are the ones who also wear those ridiculous straight brimmed baseball style caps on a 45 degree angle...or worse, backwards...


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2013)

I saw a *girl*/teenager the other day, with her pants down low like that, and she was also wearing boxer shorts...guess that's the only way I've seen them even on the guys.  Guess you can wear that style with 'tidy whities' on, or thong underwear. layful:  I've seen hidden camera shows where some guy is robbing a convenience store, and tugging at his pants during the heist, they do hinder them when they hop the counters.


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2013)

Gladly, a lot of the young girls and women these days have gone back to wearing nice feminine clothes..they look lovely...modern doesn't have to be sloppy...!


----------



## Anne (Aug 8, 2013)

*Why, oh why* would they want to dress like that??!!  It's "cool"??  I should think they'd realize that someday, somewhere, they just might want to look for work, and wouldn't even know how to dress for an interview - do they plan on living on nothing???   *I do not get it.  *

If we'd attempted to dress that bad, we wouldn't have left the house until we changed.   I realize the role models these kids have are garbage, but don't the parents have any control anymore???


----------



## Archer (Aug 8, 2013)

Sadly, today's parents are from a similar era where dressing neat was an option. This also applies to courtsy and respect...their parents never had it and these attitudes have been passed on...


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2013)

My daughter, about to turn 50, has discovered a shop that sells retro 50s style dresses and skirts. She is totally in love with them and is even starting to adopt the hair and make up to go with them.

Where did I go wrong? :dunno:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2013)

Not so bad Warrigal....she sees the value and shows appreciation of the past, although she may stand out to others, kudos to her for having her own style preferences!   You didn't go wrong, you did good!


----------



## Warrigal (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes, I suppose it's a lot better than going outside the house in a onesie.

Actually, the clothing does look good on her, but the makeup (???)

ETA This is the kind of dress she seems to like. The colours and the patterns are quite bold and the shape is waisted. I think she feels very feminine in them.


----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## Pappy (Aug 9, 2013)

Okay by me.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2013)

Warrigal, looks like a nice dress to me, if it feels good...do it! :happy:


----------

